# Tips for the Met or other houses



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to the Met for the first time this weekend(Le Comte Ory) and was wondering if it was possible to get an autograph and the stage door, and if so where is it? I know this is possible other places I just wanted to make sure. Any tips from Met veterans would be nice as well. 

I was also thinking that other people might want similar tips for other major operahouses that they might visit. For example at La Scala seats in the Gallerias have a seperate entrance, the same as for tours.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, the stage door is how I met Natalie Dessay et al. So, after the curtain call you want to go down to the lowest level (one level below the gift shop) and go out the main doors into the parking garage. Take a left and walk to the end of the building. Take another left and walk about 30', you'll see a door clearly marked "Stage Door". Wait there and they'll come out 

I've also been told that if you get there early enough, try talking to an usher about how big a fan you are of (performer) and ask if there's any way you can get on their guest list. If you seem genuine and non-creepy, I've been told that it is in fact fairly likely you can get to go backstage prior to the show. I'd recommend getting there at least an hour early if you want to do this.

Good luck! Tell Ms. Damrau I think she's amazing


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Stage Door at ROH is in Floral Street and is just around the corner from the main entrance. Ordinary fans can't go back stage but can wait in the Stage Door's reception area & it's easy to get autographs & photographs .. easy that is if the 'stars' decide to exit through the Stage Door & don't use another door


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

For the Lyric Opera of Chicago: the main entrance to the Civic Opera House is near the building's southern end along Wacker Drive, close to the intersection with West Madison Street. If you want to meet singers after a performance, you'll walk north up Walker Drive and re-enter the House through another set of doors that are nearer to the building's north end and the intersection of Wacker and West Washington Blvd. These doors (there are a couple of sets) will take you into a small lobby. The stage door is at the end of a small corridor that leads back (west) off this lobby. Fans can gather in this lobby area and wait for singers to emerge from the backstage area.

Some additional information: Wacker Drive parallels the Chicago River, so it runs north-south by the Civic Opera House, but east-west in other parts of the Loop. The Civic Opera House is a huge building and includes a number of different businesses at street level on Wacker Drive.

When I visit the Windy City to attend an opera performance, I always stay at the Hotel Allegro, 171 West Randolph Street at the intersection with North LaSalle Street:
http://www.allegrochicago.com/
This hotel is within easy walking distance of both the Civic Opera House and Marshall Field's original flagship store on State Street. Best of all, they'll give you a discount if they know you're in town to attend a Lyric Opera performance.


----------

